# New Pina Dogma Caisse d' Epargne



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Just put my Colnago Extreme C on consignment and bought a Dogma from R&A Cycles in Brooklyn. Had it built up with new Super Record 11. Extremely quick and response climbs and descends like a dream. The bike is jaw dropping beautiful...


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Picture is way too small. Trying again..


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

why why must you taunt me!!!

Great looking bike


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Foo Fighter.. I am ecstatic on how it turned out. Very excited to finally get my dream bike and have it built up with Campy Super 11..


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i have an Fp7 and trying to talk the wife into me getting a Dogma


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Yo Foo, please get one so the rest of us married men will know there is hope..... Let us know what your tactics are. LOL...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet bike enzo, congratulazione!

Happily married here! Just make sure her closet is worth more than your garage... :thumbsup: ...and of course, live within your means.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

joep721 said:


> Yo Foo, please get one so the rest of us married men will know there is hope..... Let us know what your tactics are. LOL...


I will. The way I work things are:

1) drop hints, picture, talk about the bike, visit bike shop take pics and post on FB etc
2) repeat
3) repeat
4) wear her down with persistence

On a side note: My wife is awesome, she rides also so she can appreciate the finer things. Her motto has been "go big or go home" so I have that on my side. She'll hopefully give in, maybe I can build up the FP7 for her and sell off her Specialized Ruby frame  isnt that WINNING?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Simply Beautiful.

A white seat would look nice.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Beautiful. I'm glad they still offer the Caisse d'Epargne color scheme even though the team is no longer. I almost went that route but ended up choosing 537 Naked Rosso Argento instead. Have fun on the Dogma.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

when they say naked, is it a flat finish? what's the naked part of the paint?


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

The Naked part of the paint scheme is a clear coat over naked carbon fiber (it appears black in photos).




foofighter said:


> when they say naked, is it a flat finish? what's the naked part of the paint?


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Yanpei.. My Caisse d' Epargne frame has some nakedness on it.. It is beautiful to see the 60 ton carbon weave under the clearcoat.. 

I believe my Caisse frame is a 2010 but they still offer it in 2011. Don't know if it comes with Caisse logo on it for 2011 but same color scheme.. Not sure..


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: Congratulations enzo......Beautiful bike you have there. It was also one of my preferred colour scheme when I was considering the Dogma. Enjoy it


----------



## BC75 (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: great bike and build enzo......I just had the same frame delivered and am excited to build it up....especially after seeing yours....

I am wondering, what bars do you have on your bike?


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks BC75.

I built the bike up with Cinelli Ram 2 integrated bars. If you can get the fit right, they are great bars. The downside, virtually no adjustability other than carbon spacers. 
With the race geometry of the Dogma, you really don't want to mess around with the geometry with too many spacers..

Best of luck with your build. Enjoy it man... It is an incredible bike..


----------



## lellul (May 2, 2011)

Hi Enzo,
Really nice bike. Infact it's the same as mine but I have shamals. I think your Bora wheels set it off beautifully. One question, I scratched my seat post and the bike shop has accepted responsibility but they say that the seat post we have is no longer current and not available.They're trying to give me a black and silver post which suits the Dogma 537. Can this be true ??


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

lellul said:


> Hi Enzo,
> Really nice bike. Infact it's the same as mine but I have shamals. I think your Bora wheels set it off beautifully. One question, I scratched my seat post and the bike shop has accepted responsibility but they say that the seat post we have is no longer current and not available.They're trying to give me a black and silver post which suits the Dogma 537. Can this be true ??


HMMM.. Hard to believe that they cant get you the Most seatpost from last year, but who knows.. I would recommend trying to contact the Pinarello rep directly in your region or try calling R&A Cycles in New York City.. They have a very strong Pinarello relationship and could probably get the seatpost for you. Their number is (718) 636-5242.

Good Luck!
Best.
Vincenzo


----------



## lellul (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Enzo. I'm sorry if i'm being anal about the colours but it's not about just getting a Most seat post. Your seat post is colour matched to your frame as all recent Dogmas are.. I'm reluctant to contact the rep here because he is invloved in finding a replacement for the bike shop (long story) and the 537 seat post in a very convenient solution in that they just happen to have one. I guess I want to maintain the integrity of the bike and I want to confirm independantly if the 494 CDE is a 2011 model and therefore parts should be available.


----------



## BC75 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Enzo, any chance we could see some ore pics of you bike...THX:thumbsup:


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

BC75 said:


> Hey Enzo, any chance we could see some ore pics of you bike...THX:thumbsup:


Thanks BC.. I am so enjoying going on big rides on this machine.. I have taken quite a few pics of my Doggie, just haven't gotten around to posting them. This bike is a great climbing bike and it descends amazingly well.. It is so confidence inspiring.. I took this photo a couple of weeks ago after I demo'd a pair of Campy Hyperon Ultra 2 wheels with FMB sew ups from my LBS.. Amazing wheels...


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Shop that lets you demo Hyperion Ultra's --Nice! On a Pin they don't look quite as nice as the Bora's but I ride my Hyperion's on both of mine - Best Clincher I have ridden.


----------



## BC75 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Enzo for the pics! 

I agree the dogma just seems to need the deep dish carbon look, however that is a great demo pair you have there.

Cant wait to get mine on the road!


----------



## brumos (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful bikes. They belong in a museum


----------



## aalameer (Jul 24, 2011)

Masterpiece of art!


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

Red black silver White - glorious


----------

